# New Dodge Truck 2500 Gas 2010



## Bartsnow 1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I am in the market for a new pick up and found a great deal on a new 2500 with 8,000 miles. I was wondering if the hemi has the power to plow or should i be looking for a 6.7 . I mostly plow Shopping Center and Car rentals at the airport. I have been plowing with my dodge dakota for the last two years and looking for a bigger truck.


----------



## Bartsnow 1 (Jan 2, 2010)

What plow would you recommed for the truck Western or Boss


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Actually the Hemi's will not push any snow especially in a 3/4ton chassis with a plow prep. The 6.7 can but it isnt worth it because you can only put a 7.5' straight blade on it. 

You are better off just keeping your Dakota.


----------



## 48archer (Feb 5, 2011)

Im not sure how good the Western plows but i can tell you my Boss plow has held up great. Im plowing with a 8'2" vee plow and mounted it on a 03 2500 with a 5.9 and it handled it with no problems. I have used the Boss for the last 6 years and it still looks great and other than cutting edges i have had no problems with it. I just traded my 03 on a new left over 2010 2500 reguler cab with the 6.7 and so far so good with the 2010.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Umm...the HEMI has no place in a truck. The Dakota will be fine, just put a bigger plow on it.


----------



## Bartsnow 1 (Jan 2, 2010)

If you were going to get a new truck and it being dodge what would you get?


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Ive got a hemi in my 3500 and its got enough power to push alot of snow but I also have dual rear wheels. with the cummins youd have the advantage of more torque.


----------



## Bartsnow 1 (Jan 2, 2010)

plow guy you have a hemi i dont understand your comment sorry can you help me more?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was being a wise a*s sorry. The older Hemi' had 345hp/375tq and the new ones are 380hp/4xxtq so id say yes they have plenty of power to push snow. I run out of traction before I run out of power. Yes the Cummins is more powerful but the Hemi has plenty of power. The 2011 crew cab Hemi 2500 I drove for a weekend flew and broke the tires loose at 20mph when merging off an on ramp. If I were to buy a new truck and cost didn't matter id go Cummins but if I had a budget and the Hemi was $8-$10k less i'd get the Hemi and wouldn't think twice.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

either truck is fine in power you will brake loose before you run out of power. I have a hemi and a CTD and with bfg 315 on my hemi it will hold traction twice as good as my ctd with average tires. 2500 will hold any plow you want to put on it regardless of what a dealer will tell you. 

if you are stepping up from a Dekota, the power difference will be scary more. Just remember your dekota would bounce off stuff, like curbs, belgium block, pavers, slate walls. hemi or CTD trucks will just go through stuff and brake everything if you are not careful.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

cj7plowing;1234757 said:


> either truck is fine in power you will brake loose before you run out of power. I have a hemi and a CTD and with bfg 315 on my hemi it will hold traction twice as good as my ctd with average tires. 2500 will hold any plow you want to put on it regardless of what a dealer will tell you.
> 
> if you are stepping up from a Dekota, the power difference will be scary more. Just remember your dekota would bounce off stuff, like curbs, belgium block, pavers, slate walls. hemi or CTD trucks will just go through stuff and brake everything if you are not careful.


Thats a very good point. I moved up from an 03 Dakota Quad Cab w/7.6' Fisher MM1 to my 2500 8' Xblade and it barrels through snowbanks that would stop the dakota dead in its tracks. Sometimes I need to back off so I don't go too far and get stuck- which is something else the 2500 has happen a LOT less than the Dakota. I've gotten stuck once by dropping off the side of a driveway trying to move banks back, I can't count how many times I got stuck in my Dakota last year.


----------



## Bartsnow 1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone i still cant make my mind up i am looking at a 2010 with 8,000miles for a asking price of 39,000 they are giving me 13,000 for my 2003 dakota with a boss plow.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Bartsnow 1;1235837 said:


> Thanks everyone i still cant make my mind up i am looking at a 2010 with *8,000miles for a asking price of 39,000 *they are giving me 13,000 for my 2003 dakota with a boss plow.


Is there $9,000 cash in the glove box ? That thing better have leather, nav and a built in BJ machine.

I know times have changed but I paid $32,9?? for my Cummin back in 06 and it is very well equiped...quad cab, short box, 4X4, power everything, rear slider, Big Horn, LS rear, fog lights, leather wrapped wheel, etc and they tossed ini the upgraded chrome grille and chrome Dodge nerf bars. A good friend of mine just picked up a FULL LOADED (leather, nav, TV's) 2008 GMC crew cab 4x4 with 26,000 miles for $35,800.


----------



## 48archer (Feb 5, 2011)

$39000 seems a little bit high, i just bought a 2010 2500 regulur cab slt with the 6.7 and paid 37000 and it had 95 miles on it.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

NBI Lawn;1236008 said:


> Is there $9,000 cash in the glove box ? That thing better have leather, nav and a built in BJ machine.
> 
> I know times have changed but I paid $32,9?? for my Cummin back in 06 and it is very well equiped...quad cab, short box, 4X4, power everything, rear slider, Big Horn, LS rear, fog lights, leather wrapped wheel, etc and they tossed ini the upgraded chrome grille and chrome Dodge nerf bars. A good friend of mine just picked up a FULL LOADED (leather, nav, TV's) 2008 GMC crew cab 4x4 with 26,000 miles for $35,800.


Your friend picked up a 2 year old GMC with 26,000 miles on it for $3200 less than what he's looking at for a 2010 with 8,000 miles and he's insane LOL? I hate to assume, but I'm thinking the truck he's talking about is a crew cab, probably not optioned out too much but probably pretty nice to be in that range. A new SLT Crew HEMI is around $36k now and the Big Horns are a little higher. I'm hoping that is just what they are asking and he's talked them down a bit since I agree $39k is high - depending on what the options/powertrain are.


----------



## 48archer (Feb 5, 2011)

NBI Lawn;1236008 said:


> Is there $9,000 cash in the glove box ? That thing better have leather, nav and a built in BJ machine.
> 
> I know times have changed but I paid $32,9?? for my Cummin back in 06 and it is very well equiped...quad cab, short box, 4X4, power everything, rear slider, Big Horn, LS rear, fog lights, leather wrapped wheel, etc and they tossed ini the upgraded chrome grille and chrome Dodge nerf bars. A good friend of mine just picked up a FULL LOADED (leather, nav, TV's) 2008 GMC crew cab 4x4 with 26,000 miles for $35,800.


 I called my dealer for the BJ machine option and they cant find it, where did you see that option at, im very interested in getting that installed in my truck...lol


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

NBI Lawn;1236008 said:


> Is there $9,000 cash in the glove box ? That thing better have leather, nav and a built in BJ machine.
> 
> I know times have changed but I paid $32,9?? for my Cummin back in 06 and it is very well equiped...quad cab, short box, 4X4, power everything, rear slider, Big Horn, LS rear, fog lights, leather wrapped wheel, etc and they tossed ini the upgraded chrome grille and chrome Dodge nerf bars. A good friend of mine just picked up a FULL LOADED (leather, nav, TV's) 2008 GMC crew cab 4x4 with 26,000 miles for $35,800.


I just searched Dodges site and Edmunds and KBB. I could not find the BJ machine as a listed opition. Were those special orders only. I will upgrade my truck if thats an option in the 2010's


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

48archer;1237030 said:


> I called my dealer for the BJ machine option and they cant find it, where did you see that option at, im very interested in getting that installed in my truck...lol


that is a aftermarket addon, like a strobe kit!!!


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

i agree 39k is crazy especially for a gas motor. my buddy just got a 2011 f250 gas for about 37k. i know it doesnt compare very well but 39k is way out of line.


----------



## beegee515 (May 12, 2011)

Bartsnow 1;1235837 said:


> Thanks everyone i still cant make my mind up i am looking at a 2010 with 8,000miles for a asking price of 39,000 they are giving me 13,000 for my 2003 dakota with a boss plow.


I know this thread is a few months old, but I am new just reading up trying to get some info here. I have been shopping for a new Ram 2500 for about a month now, looking at a couple NEW 2010's (leftover inventory) that are only $34-$35k (Did I mention NEW??) That is with a $4500 incentive / rebate for it being a model year old plus discounts the dealers have put on to try and get rid of them, so I hope you didn't pay $39k for a used one.

I was also curious about your 2003 Dakota, as that is what I am going to be getting rid of as soon as I get my new Ram. I was going to put a plow on the Dakota, but never did. I was afraid of tearing the thing up, so I have finally decided to upgrade to the 2500. I was thinking $7k-$8k for the Dakota, then when I saw what you were getting for yours made me wonder if I wasn't off a little. Mine has the 5.9 Magnum, less than 100k mi and is in excellent condition. I also have a nice A.R.E fiberglass shell that was about $1500 new 5 or 6 yrs ago.Was just curious how that compared to yours and if you actually got the $13k for it and if so, how much were they giving you for the blade vs the truck?


----------

